

Ask HN: What is best alternative for Google Groups? - neduma

Looking for google groups alternative for open source discussion with lot of code syntax highlighting feature. thanks.
======
markfrwc
Please check out: [https://groups.io](https://groups.io). We support
markdown/code syntax highlighting, Github integration, member sync with Slack,
and lots more.

------
joeyspn
NodeBB[0] and Discourse[1] are good alternatives... They have a lot of
integrations including github and syntax highlighting

[0] [https://github.com/NodeBB/NodeBB](https://github.com/NodeBB/NodeBB)

[1] [http://discourse.org](http://discourse.org)

------
ThunderDan
I recently moved a google group to Google Plus Communities[0]. It's a free
option and all your community members already have a google login.

[0] [https://plus.google.com/communities](https://plus.google.com/communities)

------
anukulrm
This wouldn't work for larger projects, but if it's a smaller project, maybe
Slack[0]? It has a pretty good free-tier as well.

[0]: [https://slack.com/](https://slack.com/)

------
hkarthik
Discourse maybe a good choice:
[http://www.discourse.org/](http://www.discourse.org/)

You will need to pay to host it though.

